# Twin Peaks returns in 2016



## Goodsport (Oct 7, 2014)

_F*** YEAH!_ 



"Cult favorite 'Twin Peaks' to return as Showtime event" (_USA Today_ - Monday, 10/6/14)







_(Photo: ABC via Getty Images)_



-G


----------



## Crothian (Oct 7, 2014)

The original was great in its weird and creepy way. I don't know how well it will work now. The story was difficult to understand and slow by today's standards and changing that changes Twin Peaks.


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 7, 2014)

It would be hard to un-see MacLachlan as the Mayor of Portland and take him seriously again.


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 9, 2014)

Will it also have a 2min 30sec intro?


----------



## Scorpio616 (Oct 16, 2014)

Crothian said:


> The original was great in its weird and creepy way. I don't know how well it will work now. The story was difficult to understand and slow by today's standards and changing that changes Twin Peaks.



True Detective seems to have had success with a similar formula.


----------



## Goodsport (Mar 5, 2017)

Season 3 begins on Sunday, May 21st (one year later than originally announced, but better late than never). 


-G


----------



## Goodsport (May 12, 2017)

[video=youtube;vsdRG0mJj-w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsdRG0mJj-w[/video]​


----------



## Ruben Tyrell (May 18, 2017)

Great footage! Looks promising. Btw, Angelo Badalamenti is also back.﻿ I'm always in a mood to play online with free spins here.


----------



## jonesy (May 22, 2017)

Lindeloef said:


> Will it also have a 2min 30sec intro?



[video=youtube;ujDB5ao1JCg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujDB5ao1JCg[/video]


----------



## jonesy (May 22, 2017)

Best girl is back:


----------



## Ilalanga (May 23, 2017)

I'm so glad it's finally on air


----------



## Goodsport (Sep 3, 2017)

Season finale (two back-to-back one hour episodes) tonight. 


-G


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 4, 2017)

Blech.

This was fine if it wasn't something called Twin Peaks.


----------



## Matthew P. (Oct 2, 2017)

I would have loved if it actually took place in Twin Peaks, at least most of the time. What I liked best was the state of Cooper after his resurrection. But at least the mystery and humor from the earlier series was there.


----------



## CapnZapp (Oct 2, 2017)

Kind of a slow thread... We're averaging, what, one post every three months...?

Sent from my C6603 using EN World mobile app


----------

